#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  drmustafa  في عشرة على عشرة

## boukybouky

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



ونبدأ أول لقاء في عشرة على عشرة في دورته الجديدة 



اشترك د/ مصطفى بمنتدى أبناء مصر في 5 مايو 2006
و مجموع مشاركاته بالمنتدى حتى كتابة هذا الموضوع هو 2240 مشاركة 



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلاً ومرحباً بك د/ مصطفى منور عشرة على عشرة

ونبدأ معك أول مرحلة في اللقاء وهي الأسئلة الموجهة إليك...



1-"تساؤلات ...بعد مرور سنة على تسجيلي بالمنتدى"  ...هل تتذكر هذا الموضوع ؟
اليوم وبعد مرور 6 سنوات على تسجيلك هل يا ترى اختلفت التساؤلات؟

2-ما هو المبدأ الذي تؤمن به وزاد إيمانك به مع الأيام ومبدأ آخر اكتشفت انك تحتاج لإعادة النظر فيه؟

3- "هل هناك وجود لما يسمى الفشل؟؟؟ "
هل شعرت يوماً بالفشل؟ وكيف تغلبت على هذا الشعور؟

4- سرقت مواقع التوصال الإجتماعي الأنظار عن المنتديات عامة ...
في رأي د/ مصطفى ما الذي يصلح لكتابته في المنتدى وليس في تلك المواقع والعكس؟

5- متي يشعر د/مصطفى بالفتور تجاه امر ما او شخص ما؟

6- متي يتحدث د/ مصطفى إلى نفسه؟ وماذا يقول لها ؟

7- هل ترى الإنترنت عامل لإهدار الوقت ام للإستفادة منه؟

8- في تقديرك خروج علاقات الإنترنت للواقع له تأثير سلبي ام إيجابي؟

9- هتنتخب مين يا دكتور في إنتخابات الرئاسة؟ عرفنا وجهنا نظرك في الإختيار..

10- وها نحن نصل لآخر سؤال في اللقاء...
اختر من الأعضاء او المشرفين او المراقبين او المشرف العام ..وضع أمام تلك الكلمات الشخصية المناسبة:
1-    شكر
2-    عتاب
3-    اخطأت التقدير
4-    عرفان
5-    أحبك في الله

الف شكر د/ مصطفى لإتاحة الفرصة لنا للتعرف عليك اكثر 
واترك لك المساحة للرد على تساؤلات اللقاء



وها نحن الآن نصل إلى المرحلة الثانية في اللقاء 
وإنتظر مع باقي الأعضاء الكرام اسئلتك للعشر أعضاء للتعرف عليهم اكثر من خلالك



دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

هيييييييييييييييييييه قريت الموضوع قبل ماأمشي 

وإن شاء الله لما أرجع أشوف الإجابات  وأبدأ المهمة  :: 
شكرا يابوكي ياعبقرية وأنتظر إجابات دكتورنا الغالي

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
سعيد يابوكي بالتواجد مرة أخرى في موضوعاتك
بالطبع لم استطع أن أرفض لك طلبا خاصة وهو في موضوع يقربني من أعضاء المنتدى
رغم انشغالي هذه الأيام بالعمل وامتحانات محمود
لذا أرجو المعذرة منك ومن الأعضاء إذا كان إيقاع الإجابات بطيئا خصوصاً مع صعوبة بعض الأسئلة
إن شاء الله ألتزم بالمواعيد المحددة رغم ذلك

تحياتي لك ولكل أعضاء المنتدى 

وإلى لقاء في الأجابة على الأسئلة

دمتم جميعاً في أمان الله

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> هيييييييييييييييييييه قريت الموضوع قبل ماأمشي 
> 
> وإن شاء الله لما أرجع أشوف الإجابات  وأبدأ المهمة 
> شكرا يابوكي ياعبقرية وأنتظر إجابات دكتورنا الغالي


الحمد الله انك لحقته اهو علشان حسستني اني بطلع إشاعات هههههههههههههه

يا فندم الشكر موصول لك منورنا دايماً

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> سعيد يابوكي بالتواجد مرة أخرى في موضوعاتك
> بالطبع لم استطع أن أرفض لك طلبا خاصة وهو في موضوع يقربني من أعضاء المنتدى
> رغم انشغالي هذه الأيام بالعمل وامتحانات محمود
> لذا أرجو المعذرة منك ومن الأعضاء إذا كان إيقاع الإجابات بطيئا خصوصاً مع صعوبة بعض الأسئلة
> إن شاء الله ألتزم بالمواعيد المحددة رغم ذلك
> 
> تحياتي لك ولكل أعضاء المنتدى 
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ربنا يخليك يا دكتور..منورنا دايماً
ربنا يعينك وان شاء الله تجد من الوقت متسعه 

في إنتظارك ودمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## أحمد ناصر

بداية موفقة يا ريهام
د.مصطفى عزيز على قلوبنا جميعا
تسجيل حضور 
وتمنياتى بحلقة رائعة كشخص د. مصطفى
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

اعداد جميل وتشويقى كالعادة يا بوكى 
وخليط من الأسئلة الإنسانية والمعرفية التى تقربنا من بعضنا
اتشوق لمعرفة آراء الدكتور مصطفى 
وان شاء الله ستكون حلقة موفقة وناجحة بهذا التواجد العطر 

دمتم بخير
 :f2:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*تسلم ايديكى يابوكى 
وتحيه لدكتور مصطفى اتمنالك التوفيق الدائم والتوفيق لابنك محمود فى امتحناته 
كل الود والتقدير لشخصكم*

----------


## فراشة

أهلا بموضوع عشرة على عشرة في ثوبة الجديد

مع المتألقة دائما ريهام

وما زاد البداية تألقاً اختيار ضيف بحجم وقيمة د. مصطفى

تسجيل حضور وترحيب ومتابعة .. ولي عودة إن شاء الله
 :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

مستني الإجابات !!!!!!! 
 :: 
 :Cool: 

تسلم أيدك يا بوكي 
و كل الشكر للدكتور مصطفي وأتمنى له حلقة مميزة مثله
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## nova_n

*الأستاذة بوكى

موضوع جميل وشيق كالعادة مع شخصية مميزة
وهو الدكتور مصطفى متشوقة أتابع باذن الله
تمنياتى بالتوفيق

شكرا*

----------


## drmustafa

شاطر حسن
أحمد ناصر
اليمامة
زيزو
فراشة
ابن البلد
نوفا 

اهلا بكم جميعا 
سعيد بتواجدكم في الموضوع

----------


## drmustafa

السؤال الأول "تساؤلات ...بعد مرور سنة على تسجيلي بالمنتدى"  ...هل تتذكر هذا الموضوع ؟
اليوم وبعد مرور 6 سنوات على تسجيلك هل يا ترى اختلفت التساؤلات؟

بداية دعينا نتذكر سويا هذه التساؤلات 




> تساؤلات كثيرة تبادرت إلى ذهنى بعد مرور سنة على عضويتى بالمنتدى ؟؟ فسألت نفسى
> 
> أولها : لماذا لم تقدم نفسك فور تسجيلك بالمنتدى للأعضاء الكرام فى هذه القاعة ؟؟؟؟ 
>     وربما يمكننى الإجابة عن هذا التساؤل .... فى اعتقادى أن التعارف يجب أن يكون بعد فترة من المشاركة .... لا أستطيع أن أحددها ..... ولكن ها أنذا أعرفكم بنفسى .....
>     شخص عادى حاصل على دكتوراه فى مراجعة نظم المعلومات .... أما عملى فهو إدارة مكتب صغير خاص بى لخدمات الحاسب الآلى والبحث العلمى..... 
> 
> ثانى هذه التساؤلات : ماهو شعورك نحو المنتدى بعد هذه الفترة
>     والإجابة أصبح المنتدى بمثابة الملاذ والمنقذ فى فترات كثيرة ولا أستطيع أن يمر يوماً دون مرور على المنتدى إلا للظروف الخارجة عن الإرادة 
>     كما أننى أشعر وبصدق أنه أصبح لى العديد من الأصدقاء على البعد فى المتدى أبحث عن موضوعاتهم ومشاركاتهم وأتمنى ألا يفوتنى شئ منها ... لن أذكر أسماء حتى لاأنسى أحداً ......
> ...


مازالت التساؤلات باللون البني كما هي
توقفت عن التساؤل عن عدد المواضيع والمشاركات لشعوري أن الجميع هنا يهتم بالكيف وليس بالكم 
أما بالنسبة لشعوري نحو المنتدى فد ازددت تعلقا به ... واعتقد أنني إذا سئلت نفس السؤال سأجيب نفس الإجابة في الاقتباس أعلاه
ثم نأتي للتساؤلات التي لا أستطيع أن أجيب عليها بنفسي ... هي هي نفس التساؤلات  .. كثيرا ما أسألها لنفسي 
أنتهز الفرصة (نهاز فرص بقى) وأضع رابط الموضوع ربما وجدت إجابة من بعض الأعضاء على هذه التساؤلات بعد ست سنوات بدلاً من سنة تساؤلات ... بعد مرور سنة على تسجيلى بالمنتدى

فاصل ونواصل

----------


## نوورا

*أستاذة بوكى
د مصطفى

سعيدة بالموضوع ومتابعة معكم حوار جميل
وأسئلة رائعة شكرا لكم مجهودكم*

----------


## drmustafa

السؤال الثاني
ما هو المبدأ الذي تؤمن به وزاد إيمانك به مع الأيام ومبدأ آخر اكتشفت انك تحتاج لإعادة النظر فيه؟
أحد الأسئلة الصعية
يالفعل هو أحد الأسئلة الصعبة ... ليس لشئ ... سوى أن المبادئ تعيش داخل الفرد ... تؤثر في تصرفاته وقراراته ... وربما لايستطيع هذا الفرد إن سئل عن هذه المبادئ أن يعددها في نقاط محددة ..... بعد تفكير عميق ... أستطيع أن أقول أنني لم أجد مبدأ أحتاج لإعادة النظر فيه .. وربما يرجع ذلك إلى أسلوب التربية الذي ربانا به والدي رحمة الله ووالدتي أمدها الله بالصحة والعافية ..... أسلوب التربية الذي اعتمد على غرس مبادئ الدين منذ الصغر ... والتعود على اتخاذ قرارات وتحمل مسئوليتها ربما منذ بداية المرحلة الإعدادية ... وهكذا
نأتي للمبدأ الذي ازداد إيماني به مع الأيام ولأسباب كثيرة فخما مبدآن (افعل الخير ولاتنتظر مردوداً من البشر .. بل كن على يقين أن المردود سيأتي من خالق البشر إن عاجلاً أو آجلاً) والثاني (قل الحق .. ولو على رقبتك )
فاصل ونواصل

----------


## drmustafa

أهلا بك نورا
سعيد بمتابعتك للموضوع

----------


## nariman

تسجيل حضور وترحيب بشخصية من أجمل وأنقى شخصيات أبناء مصر ..الدكتور مصطفى  :f:  :f:  

لي عودة مسائية لتكملة القراءة ..والإستفادة

كل الشكر للغالية ريهام 
 ::

----------


## drmustafa

أهلا بك ناريمان
منورة

----------


## drmustafa

السؤال الثالث
"هل هناك وجود لما يسمى الفشل؟؟؟ " هل شعرت يوماً بالفشل؟ وكيف تغلبت على هذا الشعور؟
أولا اعتراض
هذا السؤال بثلاث أسئلة (احتمال استخدم حق الاعتراض وألغي سؤالين لأن الاتفاق كان على عشر أسئلة وليس اثنى عشر سؤالاً.

المهم أمري إلى الله سأجيب على كل الأسئلة .. ولكن ....
إذا أجبت على الجزء الأول بلا .. أي أنني أرى أنه لايوجد فشل .. فهذا يعني تلقائيا انتفاء إمكانية الإجابة على الجزءين الباقيين ... ولكني لن أفعل ذلك 
بالفعل أنا لاأرى أن هناك مايسمى فشل .. بل هناك أهداف قد لاتتحقق رغم السعي والأخذ بالأسباب وأؤكد رغم السعي والأخذ بالأسباب ... هنا أوقن بأنه القدر
نعم واجهت في حياتي الكثير مما يمكن أن يطلق عليه تجاوزاً فشل .... بعضه اعتبرته عدم توفيق والبعض الآخر اعتبرته نجاحاً رغم كونه في نظر البعض من حولي فشلاً فالأمور لاتقاس على إطلاقها ولكل حقيقة وجهان وربما أكثر من وجه 
التغلب على هذه المواقف يعتمد على اللجوء إلى الله ثم استخدام بعض الأساليب النفسية الحديثة مثل الحديث الذاتي .. ومحاولة استخدام الألفاظ المحفزة للنجاح والإبداع بدلاً من تلك المحبطة لبرمجة العقل في اتجاه النجاح والإبداع ..
مرة أخرى أنتهز الفرصة (أنت من أعطيتني الفرص لأنتهزها ) فقد كان لي موضوعين يدوران حول هذه القضية سأضع رابطهما هنا .. فهناك كثير من الأعضاء النشطين حالياً لم يكن متواجداً وقت طرحهما 
الفشل ...... مصطلح خاطئ لشئ لاوجود له
هل تتحدث إلى نفسك ..... اطمئن أنت لست مجنوناً


فاصل ونواصل

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحي

متابعة بإستمتاع كبير للردود يا دكتور 
بس انت سبقت "بالتحدث إلى النفس" وسؤالها قادم لا تقلق  ::  انا مش بسيب مواضيع كده تعدي ههههههههه
**************

كل الشكر لكل المتواجدين معنا في اللقاء 
تواجدكم ومشاركاتم تضفي الكثير من الالفة والتميز :: 
 
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## loly_h

*إختيار مميز** بوكى**
بالفعل دكتور** مصطفى** من الشخصيات المحبوبة
وفرصة جميلة إننا نتعرف أكثر على شخصه الجذاب
منور يادكتـــور
وأتــابع بإستمتاع 

شكرا** بوكايـــة** .**.**.

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

اهلا  بوكى وبموضوعاتك المميزة 

انا مش حااتكلم عن دكتور مصطفى لانه من الشخصيات القريبه جدا منى 

فى انتظار ومتابع للموضوع الجميل

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

اسئلة صعبة واجابات جميلة رائعة يا دكتور مصطفى متابع معاكم 
وكل الشكر لريهام على مواضيعها المميزة وإنتقائها لشخصيات فريدة فى المنتدى

----------


## drmustafa

بوكي .. اشكرك على إتاحة الفرصة الجميلة ومتابعتك .. لكن لن أفوت لك السؤال الثلاثي

لولي 
اسكندراني
عادل الشرقاوي

سعيد بتواجدكم ومتابعتكم

----------


## drmustafa

السؤال الرابع4- سرقت مواقع التوصال الإجتماعي الأنظار عن المنتديات عامة ... في رأي د/ مصطفى ما الذي يصلح لكتابته في المنتدى وليس في تلك المواقع والعكس؟

في رأيي أن مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي ... والمنتديات كل منها له مايميزه وما يجذب الاهتمام إليه ... مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي ذات إيقاع سريع ... وفي الأغلب بعد فترة يصعب متابعة المشاركات فيها ... أما المنتديات فيميزها الموضوعات الجادة التي تحتاج إلى حوار ومناقشة .... وهناك منتديات تجمع بين الميزتين ففيها هذا وذاك وأعتقد أن منتدى أبناء مصر يعد من المنتديات النادرة التي يتكامل فيها الجانبان

----------


## drmustafa

السؤال الخامس
5- متي يشعر د/مصطفى بالفتور تجاه امر ما او شخص ما؟
من الأسئلة الصعبة
لماذا هذا السؤال من الأسئلة الصعبة ، بمنتهى الصراحة والوضوح في كثير من الأحيان أشعر بفتور تجاه شخص ما أو أمر ما دون أن أعرف الأسباب ... بالنسبة لأمر ما .. قد يكون هناك دخل للحالة انفسية والمزاجية العامة .. وما إذا كاان هذا الأمر مجدياً أم غير ذلك بأي صورة من الصور ... أما بالنسبة للأشخاص حقيقة لا أدرى ماذا يصيبني بالفتور من بعضهم ..... وأعلم أنني من المفترض أن أحاول أن أعرف ..... على وجه العموم أنت تسألين عن الفتور نحو شخص ما .. وهذا يعني الاستمرار في معرفته مقابلته أيا كانت درجة العلاقة .. وهذا ما أجبت عنه سابقاً ... أما إذا ازداد الأمر عن الفتور إلى رغبة شديدة في قطع العلاقة .. هنا في الغالب أكون أعرف الأسباب التي أدت إلى ذلك وأدرسها جيدا قبل اتخاذ أي قرار ... والأسباب هنا كثيرة جدا ومتنوعة مما لايصلح معه عرضها في هذا الموضوع
فاصل ونواصل

----------


## kethara

*أختى الرقيقة الغالية ريهام

ومن جديد نعود لموضوعاتك الهادفة وحواراتك الشيقة
تُعجبنى جدا طريقة طرحك للاسئلة وأختياراها 
ودائما تصيبى أهداف تتسع للحوار ومنها يستطيع الضيف التحدث والتعبير
ومتابعينه يجدوا الكثير ليعرفونه عنه

أخى الفاضل د مصطفى

كل يوم ومع كل طرح او رد جديد أكتشف شيئ رائع
عندك جديد ردود تتسم بالدقة والهدوء ووضوح الرؤية
والحديث هنا له مذاق خاص جدير بالمتابعة
دام وجودك الألق بيننا

الغالية الفنانة لولى

لا ننسى فى خضم جمال الحوار تصميمك الرائع
الذى أحتوى الطرح برقة وجمال
سلمت مشاعرك وأناملك غاليتى

تحيتى للجميع

*

----------


## الشحرورة

*الغالية بوكى
الدكتور الرائع مصطفى

حوار جميل وضيف رائع وأسئلة فى الصميم
نقدر من خلالها نكتشف أشياء جميلة ومخفية عننا
شكرا لكم هذة المتعة الطيبة التى أمتعتونا بها
فى صحبتكم الجميلة ومتابعين بأذن الله

مودتى*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

متابع بشغف
 :f2:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

السلام عليكم

بوكي..دكتور مصطفى، اجمل بوكية بنفسج ليكوا  :: 

سعيدة إني بقرأ ردود دكتور مصطفى الجميلة..و سعيدة اني بدخل اي موضوع لبوكي بصفة عامة

دايما مواضيعك لها رحيق شديد الخصوصية

متابعة.،،و خالص تحياتي للجميع

----------


## drmustafa

قيثارة
الشحرورة
أحمد ناصر
طير في السما

سعيد بتواجدكم ومتابعتكم

----------


## drmustafa

السؤال السادس
 متي يتحدث د/ مصطفى إلى نفسه؟ وماذا يقول لها ؟
أعجبني صياغة السؤال ب (متى) وليس ب (هل)
 فالطبيعي أن كل إنسان يتحدث إلى نفسه ولكن في حدود ... أتحدث إلى نفسي كثيرا .. وبكل الأشكال .. فأحيانا حساب ولوم ... وكثيرا تحفيز وتشجيع ... وأحيانا تفكير وتخطيط .... ولكن في كل هذا وكما تعلمت من فترة ليست بالطويلة جدا أستخدم الألفاظ الإيجابية التي لها أثر على برمجة العقل أو مايطلق عليه علميا البرمجة اللغوية العصبية ...... والتحدث إلى النفس يعتبره العلماء مهارة نفسية أو عقلية يمكن التدرب عليها وتنميتها لتكون في الاتجاه الإيجابي وليس السلبي .. وأكثر من هذا أشارت نتائج دراسة علمية حديثة (سنة 2010 والمرجع في نهاية الإجابة) أن الحديث الذاتي الاستقرائي من خلال استخدام صيغة الاستفهام في المستقبل البسيط تؤثر إيجابيا على  تحفيز السلوك الهادف
Ibrahim Senay, Dolores Albarrac&iacute;n and Kenji Noguchi, Motivating Goal-Directed Behavior Through Introspective Self-Talk : The Role of the Interrogative Form of Simple Future Tense, _Psychological Science_ 2010 21: 499

----------


## drmustafa

السؤال السابع

هل ترى الإنترنت عامل لإهدارالوقت أم للاستفادة منه؟أعتقد أنه لايوجد من الأدوات والوسائل التكنولوجيةالحديثة ماهو خير على الإطلاق أو شر على الإطلاق .. لذا فالموضوع هنا يعتمد علىكيفية إدارة الفرد لوقته وكيف يجعل الإنترنت عامل للاستفادة من الوقت وليس إهداره... بما في ذلك استخدام الإنترنت في الترفيه مثلا كوسيلة لقضاء وقت الفراغ والذييحتاج أي شخص إليه للخروج عن نمط الحياة الثابت ، فقط من المهم ألا يصل استخدامالإنترنت إلى مرحلة الإدمان ولايؤثر على حياة الفرد الطبيعية ، ولنقرأ سوياً نتائجإحدى الدراسات العلمية عن هذا الموضوع
توصلت دراسة Nie , N-and Erbring,L(2000) بعنوان الإنترنت والمجتمع (تقرير أولي): (الدراسة على عينة في الولايات المتحدةالأمريكية) إلى
-        كلمازادمتوسط عدد ساعات استخدام الإنسان للإنترنت قل الوقت الذي يقضيه مع أناس حقيقيينوتكوينعلاقات اجتماعية مباشرة معهم 
-        وحذرتا لدراسة من أن الإنترنت سوف يخلق موجة كبيرة من العزلة الاجتماعية وأن العالممن الممكن أن يتحولإلي عالم لا دور للعاطفة فيه فاصل ونواصل

----------


## drmustafa

السؤال الثامن

في تقديرك خروج علاقات الإنترنت للواقع له تأثير سلبي أم إيجابي؟مرة أخرى ، وإجابة موجزة هنا ليس هناك ماهو كله سلبي أو كله إيجابي ، وللحقيقة وجوه عديدة ، يتوقف الأمر هنا على الظروف والأحوال وقدرة كل شخص على تحويل هذا الخروج لواقع إيجابي وليس سلبيفاصلونواصل

----------


## drmustafa

السؤال التاسع
هتنتخب مين يا دكتور في إنتخابات الرئاسة؟ عرفنا وجهنا نظرك في الإختيار..

سأعتبر السؤال فرصة للفضفضة .... فالحقيقة أني قلق جداً مما سيحدث في يوم الانتخابات ... ومابعد إعلان النتيجة ... وهذا الأمر يشغل بالي كثيرا بعد أن حسمت أمري في الاختيار ...... يقلقني أن أرى رموزاً تنتمي لتيار معين تعلن أنه إذا لم يفز فلان أو فلان ... أو فاز فلان أو فلان فلن نسكت وسنفقوم بثورة أخرى .... يقلقني كثرة التلويح بالتزوير من بعض المرشحين وبأسلوب يعني إذا لم أكن أنا فالانتخابات مزورة ... وهذا في علم النفس يعني إعداد الناس لتقبل أي تصرف يقوم به أنصار هذا المرشح إذا لم يفز .... هناك بعض مؤشرات تشير إلى إمكانية أن تكون الانتخابات بدون تزوير .. إعلان نتائج اللجان الفرعية ثم اللجان الرئيسية في المخافظات على حدة وفور الفرز بما يعني إمكانية معرفة النتيجة قبل إعلانها رسميا ببذل بعض الجهد ... السماح لمراقبين دوليين ومحليين بمتابعة الانتخابات ... إمكانية أن يكون هناك مندوب لكل مرشح في كل لجنة فرعية إذا رغب في ذلك ... بالإضافة إلى أن معرفة كون الانتخابات حدث فيها تزوير أم لا من السهولة بمكان ....... كل هذه الأمور جعلتني أستبعد البعض ممن وضعتهم في قائمة اختياراتي الأولية
لم يقلقني أبدا ماحدث ببعض السفارات وما أعلنه بعض الناخبين أنه ذهب ليدلي بصوته فوجد أن هناك من أدلى بصوته مكانه ، وافترض أن ماحدث هو خطأ غير متعمد بنسبة كبيرة جداً .... فمن يرغب بالتزوير لن يفعله علناً هكذا وأمامه الفرصة ليفعل ذلك قبيل انتهاء موعد التصويت وفور التأكد من عدم حضور من يرغب في تزوير أصواتهم ... بالإضافة إلى أن النسبة الكلية للناخبين المسجلين في الخارج فهي تعادل 0.01% تقريباً
على المستوى الشخصي ساءني استخدام أعضاء حملة مرشحين (وكلاهما للأسف الشديد ينتمي للتيار الإسلامي) الدي جي بصوت مزعج للغاية من بعد صلاة العشاء وحتى الثانية والثالثة صباحاً حنى أنني لم أستطع النوم لثلاث ليال متتالية .. قد يبدو الأمر تافهاً ولكن في رأيي أن من لايستطيع أن يوجه أفراد حملته أو لايعرف أنه مسؤول عن أفعال تابعيه .... في أبسط الأمور ... أو على الأقل يستهين بأمر مثل أحقية المواطن في الراحة أثناء الدعاية ... من وجهة نظر شخصية جداً .. لا أثق في أنه سيستطيع أن يقود دولة ومرؤوسين ويكون مسؤولاً عن تصرفاتهم ... وهذا الأمر جعلني أستبعد أيضاً أحد المرشحين من قائمتي المختصرة

طبعاً بوكي وكل من يقرأ هذا الرد يقول الآن .... كل هذه ثرثرة ولم نعرف من سيرشح

اخترت حمدين صباحي والأسباب مذكورة ضمناً فيما سبق 
فاصل ونواصل

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الحقيقة يا د/ مصطفى انا أيضاً يقلقيني كثيراً التصريحات على شاكلة "لو فلان فاز سنقوم بثورة اخرى" ، " لو علان فاز معناه الإنتخابات مزورة" ...الخ
وكأننا بنحجر على رأي الناس التي تنتخب ونوجهها لإنتخاب احد بعينه لضمان الإستقرار
نفسي نسلم بمن يختاره الشعب بصرف النظر عن رأينا الشخصي..الحقيقة شكل نفسي في حاجات كتيرة بس بقيت شاكة في تحقيقها

د/ مصطفى بجد الف شكر حوارك يمتعنا دوماً.. ومتابعة معك البقية
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

د/ مصطفى انت فينك؟؟ 
فين السؤال العاشر ...يللا عايزين همة علشان لازم نبدأ في اسئلة الأعضاء الوقت جري بينا

رجاءً في الغد ان شاء الله على الاكثر تنزل اسئلة الأعضاء 

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## فراشة

سجيل متابعة واستمتاع بإجابات دكتور مصطفى الواعية الراقية
وشخصيته واضحة من مبادئه التي يثبت عليها
أتفق معك في شخصية حمدين صباحي
لي عودة لطرح الأسئلة 
 :f2:

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم 
بوكي
معذرة على التأخير غير المتعمد 

لكن كان من الممكن توقع هذا التأخير أمس بالذات من هذه المشاركة في موضوع تاكسي المنتدى



> بوكي 
> انا مش باحب اعقد حد 
> على فكرة شكل يومي انا انهاردة معقد


إن شاء الله تتعوض اليوم 
إجابة السؤال العاشر ثم أسئلة الأعضاء التي هى الآن في مرحلة التدقيق والفحص 
أشكرك بوكي
وأشكر كل الأعضاء الكرام هنا 
دمت بخير

----------


## drmustafa

فراشة 

سعيد بتواجدك ومتابعتك

----------


## drmustafa

السؤال العاشر
اختر من الأعضاء او المشرفين اوالمراقبين او المشرف العام ..وضع أمام تلك الكلمات الشخصية المناسبة:
1- شكر
2- عتاب
3- اخطأت التقدير
4- عرفان
5- أحبك في الله1- شكر ، 4 - عرفان (يعني شكر وعرفان)

كثيرونجداً جداً .. مايلي على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر
أحمد ناصر ، اسكندراني ، بوكي بوكي، ابن البلد، طير في السما، ، محمد سعيد ، حنان، زهراء، هايدي دياب، رضا لابي،  محمود مصطفى وكثيرون آخرون

2- عتاب ، 3- اخطأت التقدير 
أمتنع عن الإجابة

5- أحبك في اللهحقيقة أحب في الله كل من أعرف من أبناء مصر سواء عرفتهفي الواقع الفعلى أو الافتراضي فقط





فاصل ونعود إلى الأسئلة التي ستوجه إلى الأعضاء ..... استعدوا

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يا سلاااام حمد الله على السلامة يا دكتور  :: 
بجد استمتعت بإجاباتك جداً والف شكر لك 

وننتظر جميعاً اسئلة دكتور مصطفى لـ 10 من أعضاء المنتدى الكرام ليردوا عليها قبل يوم الأربعاء القادم ان شاء الله

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## الشاطر حسن

طبعا أنا مارضيتش أرد لحد مايكمل الدكتور إجاباته لأني كنت أعتقد إن الأسئلة الجاية احنا اللي هانسألها 
أولا أستاذي العزيز الدكتور مصطفى بارك الله لك وجزاك خيرا كان من المفيد حقا أن أقرأ آراءك الحكيمة وخبراتك المتعددة والتي لخصتها في الردود . تأكد تماما أنها ثرية ولها مسار خاص يعتمد على تعدد مهاراتك وطريقة تفكيرك المميزة  . أسعدتني وأثرت تفكيري فعلا.
وفقك الله أخي العزيز في الدنيا والآخرة وبارك لك في أولادك وأعانك على تربيتهم حتى تراهم خاشعين متقين وفي مراكز مرموقة .

ثانيا يعني الواحد كمان مايسألش والدكتور برضه يفوز بالأسئلة وبتاكسي المنتدى وفي باقات حروف ومش بعيد يكون صاحب الأرقام الزوجية للعربيات اللي بتفوز .
أنا مش بأقر ولا حاجة بس أنا بالفت نظركم لحاجة مهمة ونظرية اعتمدتها أخيرا إن فيه أكتر من دكتور مصطفى معانا وكل واحد منهم مخصص نفسه لمسابقة وعشان كده كوشوا على الجوايز . :: 


شكرا جزيلا يادكتور مصطفى وشكرا جزيلا يابوكي 
 :f2:

----------


## drmustafa

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
Nariman


> نفسى أهزم نفسى
> أتغلب على ضعفها
> أحس انى أقوى من الأزمه
> أقدر عليها ...أنتصر 
> أخرج من وحدتى وألتحم بالناس
> أحس انى فى اى وقت ممكن أرجع
> أرجع وابتدى من جديد
> أفكر فى بكره منغير مخاف منه..
> وأقول ياترى جايب معاه ايه
> ...


 ناريمان في 12/9/2005 ... 
السؤال: تُرى هل استطاعت ناريمان تحقيق هذه الأمنيات وإذا حاولت أن تكتب خاطرة مشابهة الآن هل ستكون بنفس الكلمات

الشاطر حسن 
تسجيل في المنتدى يناير 2010 ، مشاركات بسيطة حتى يوليو 2010 ثم انقطاع حتى يناير 2011 مشاركات بسيطة حتى يونيو 2011 ثم انقطاع حتى نوفمبر 2011 وعودة بمشاركة قوية ومستمرة .. 1680 مشاركة في خمس أشهر من عام 2012 تمثل 80.45% من إجمالي 2088 مشاركة حتى لحظة إعداد السؤال الذي هو 
( ما هي أسباب بعدك أحياناً عن المنتدى .. خاصة تلك التي تتعلق بالمنتدى وأعضائه ... وماهي تلك الأسباب المتعلقة بالمنتدى أيضاً التي جعلتك من أنشط الأعضاء في عام 2012 .... يهمنا أن نرى رؤيتك التحليلية علها تكون ذات فائدة في جذب وتنشيط الأعضاء سواء القدامي الخاملين أو الجدد )

نوورا (الشطورة)
على مر مشاركتي بالمنتدى لم أر عضوا أو عضوة اندمج في المنتدى بشكل سريع جداً مثلك (اللهم لاحسد) اشتركت في يناير 2012 وأصبحت من العضوات الشهيرات في أيام قلائل ...
السؤال  : ماذا أعجبك في المنتدى وأنت عضوة جديدة ، وما العوامل التي ساعدتك على هذا الاندماج السريع؟
 
أحمد ناصر
ضع أمام كل صفة من تراه من أعضاء المنتدى
عضو ذكي
عضو لماح
عضو اجتماعي
عضو مشاغب
عضو افتقد تواجده

اليمامة
حدثينا عن الفارق من وجهة نظرك بين شخصية اليمامة وشخصية ندى أم حمزة وآدم

اسكندراني 
ماهو تقييمك لتجربة مسابقة حورس العام الماضي
 
فراشة
كيدهن عظيم حتى بعد موتهن
عنوان موضوع لك في قاعة فك التكشيرة
السؤال: مارأيك في موضوع كيد المرأة، وهل توافقين على تسمية النساء بالجنس اللطيف، وما دليلك على أنهن جنس لطيف؟؟؟

zizoYzizo
سؤال سريع ::: ماعلاقتك برزع الورد؟؟؟؟؟

عادل الشرقاوي
حدثنا عن علاقتك بالمنتدى وأعضائه

BoukyBouky
أتوقع أن من يعد موضوعات مثل هذا الموضوع يضع الأسئلة وهو يتوقع إجابات معينة طبقا لرؤيته فيما يكتب العضو الذي توجه إليه الأسئلة ...  
السؤال :إلى أي مدى تطابقت إجاباتي هنا مع توقعاتك، وفي حالة الاختلاف، ماذا كنت تتوقعين، ولماذا ؟؟ (سؤال ثلاثي ردا على سؤال ثلاثي)

----------


## drmustafa

بوكي
كل الشكر لك بوكي على هذه الفرصة الجميلة

شاطر حسن 
سعيد جدا بتواجدك
ياللا جاوب على سؤالك

----------


## اليمامة

استمتعت بالحوار دكتور مصطفى ..وأشكرك على اتاحة هذه الفرصة الجميلة للإقتراب أكثر من افكارك ذات الصبغة الموضوعية العاقلة والهادئة ..

كما يسعدنى سؤالك فى حد ذاته ..وسأكون اكثر سعادة بالإجابة ..فهو سؤال جد رائع 




> حدثينا عن الفارق من وجهة نظرك بين شخصية اليمامة وشخصية ندى أم حمزة وآدم


اسمح لى أن أسأل أيضا بصفة حضرتك ادارى ناجح وذو خبرة فى مجال الإتصالات : هل يفترض او هل من الطبيعى ان يمتلك الفرد شخصيتين مختلفتين بين الواقع والواقع الإفتراضى ولماذا يفترض ذلك أصلا ؟ يعنى هل هذا طبيعى ؟

بالنسبة لى - والله على ما أقول شهيد - شخصية اليمامة لا تختلف عن شخصية ندى أم آدم وحمزة ..ليس بمقدورى أصلا دكتور مصطفى أن أقوم بشخصيتين حتى ولو من  قبيل المصادفة او التلقائية ..بل انه بالفطرة أنا هى نفسها سواء بالمعرف الذى اخترته لان هذا هو العرف الانترنتى ..او الإحتراس أو الإسم الذى قد يلاقى هوى داخلى ويمثل ما يشبه شخصيتى من وجهة نظرى ..وكذلك من وجهة احساسى  ..او بإسمى الحقيقى ..

أضف طبعا إلى أن العِِشرة والمعرفة التراكمية هنا فى المنتدى - دون أى منتدى -  ..فى منتدى ابناء مصر بالخصوص ترفع الحواجز وتجعل الإنسان طبيعيا ليس فى حاجة لأن يدعى طالما شعر بالأمان والألفة ..ان الشخصية لا تأخذ حيزها وتظهر كاملة إلا فى جو يسوده المودة والإطمئنان والأمان والثقة ..

فقط اريد ان اعترف بشىء ..هنا اليمامة أفضل من ندى كما أظن ..أو ليس أفضل بالمعنى انما لها استقلالية وحرية فى التعبير عن النفس على الأقل لأن هذه طبيعة الكتابة واظهار القدرات والميول ..وهى فرص لا تتاح كثيرا فى الواقع ..ولذلك أؤكد لك ان اليمامة حقيقية جدا ربما بشكل أصدق وأكثر تعبيرا من ندى ليس لأن ندى ليست كذلك ولكنها الحياة كما تعلم والتى لا تعطى الفرصة كاملة لكى يقدم الشخص نفسه كاملا للآخرين او كما يريد هو ..فلا هناك وقت ولا مستمع جيد جدا ..

وعموما يستطيع المتابع والقارىء ان يحكم على الإنسان بالتواتر والمتابعة ..يعنى يستطيع ان يفهم وحدة الشخص بالزمن ومن آراءه واحساسه فى كتاباته ..صدقنى دكتور مصطفى ..روح الصدق تظهر ..والكتابة ليست وسيلة خادعة فقط لمن لديهم حدس وذكاء وفهم ..

ثم ان الإستمرار فى حد ذاته على نفس المنوال ..وعلى نفس التواصل ..فى نفس المكان ..يعطى انطباع بوحدة الشخصية ..وبلاشك لم نعد نستطيع أن نغفل انه أصبح للانترنت دور يقارب الواقعى جدا فى الحياة ..تلاشت الحواجز تقريبا وكاد العالمان ان يندمجا ..وهذا فى رأيى كلما كان الإنسان نفسه ..هذا الكائن المُعجِز ..

حاولت فقط أن اقدم طرق او استنتاجات تتيح للفرد ان يفهم جيدا من امامه ولو بقدر ..خلف الشاشة 

شكرا لك ..وتقبل تحياتى 

 :f2:

----------


## drmustafa

> استمتعت بالحوار دكتور مصطفى ..وأشكرك على اتاحة هذه الفرصة الجميلة للإقتراب أكثر من افكارك ذات الصبغة الموضوعية العاقلة والهادئة ..
> 
> كما يسعدنى سؤالك فى حد ذاته ..وسأكون اكثر سعادة بالإجابة ..فهو سؤال جد رائع 
> 
> 
> 
> اسمح لى أن أسأل أيضا بصفة حضرتك ادارى ناجح وذو خبرة فى مجال الإتصالات : هل يفترض او هل من الطبيعى ان يمتلك الفرد شخصيتين مختلفتين بين الواقع والواقع الإفتراضى ولماذا يفترض ذلك أصلا ؟ يعنى هل هذا طبيعى ؟
> 
> بالنسبة لى - والله على ما أقول شهيد - شخصية اليمامة لا تختلف عن شخصية ندى أم آدم وحمزة ..ليس بمقدورى أصلا دكتور مصطفى أن أقوم بشخصيتين حتى ولو من  قبيل المصادفة او التلقائية ..بل انه بالفطرة أنا هى نفسها سواء بالمعرف الذى اخترته لان هذا هو العرف الانترنتى ..او الإحتراس أو الإسم الذى قد يلاقى هوى داخلى ويمثل ما يشبه شخصيتى من وجهة نظرى ..وكذلك من وجهة احساسى  ..او بإسمى الحقيقى ..
> ...


السلام عليكم 
سعيد جدا بإجابتك 
والحق أنني كنت أتوقع معظم هذه الإجابة ولهذا اخترتك لهذا السؤال

أجيب على تساؤلك ليس من الطبيعي أو المفترض أن يكون للشخص شخصية واقعية وأخرى في العالم الافتراضي .. ولكن ليس معني أنه ليس من الطبيعي أنه لايحدث فغير الطبيعي يحدث أحياناً

أعجبني أيضا في كتابتك طرق ووسائل استنتاج وتفهم من نتعامل معهم خلف الشاشة

وأؤيدك في خصوصية منتدى أبناء مصر بين المنتديات في العشرة والمعرفة التراكمية التي تقصي جانبا بصورة تلقائية من يحاول أن يكون ذو وجهين

أشكرك كثيرا على كرمك وتفضلك بالإجابة على السؤال

دمت بخير

----------


## الشاطر حسن

​
الشاطر حسن 
تسجيل في المنتدى يناير 2010 ، مشاركات بسيطة حتى يوليو 2010 ثم انقطاع حتى يناير 2011 مشاركات بسيطة حتى يونيو 2011 ثم انقطاع حتى نوفمبر 2011 وعودة بمشاركة قوية ومستمرة .. 1680 مشاركة في خمس أشهر من عام 2012 تمثل 80.45% من إجمالي 2088 مشاركة حتى لحظة إعداد السؤال الذي هو ( ما هي أسباب بعدك أحياناً عن المنتدى .. خاصة تلك التي تتعلق بالمنتدى وأعضائه ... وماهي تلك الأسباب المتعلقة بالمنتدى أيضاً التي جعلتك من أنشط الأعضاء في عام 2012 .... يهمنا أن نرى رؤيتك التحليلية علها تكون ذات فائدة في جذب وتنشيط الأعضاء سواء القدامي الخاملين أو الجدد )

*السلام عليكم يادكتور برغم قراءتي السؤال فور نزوله وشروعي في الإجابة إلا أنني انشغلت فتأخرت فعذرا كثيرا 
أعتقد أن الإجابة ببساطة : بكرم أخلاق الجميع هنا 
لمحة بسيطة قبل الإجابة : أنا كشخص في الواقع لاأمت للغة العربية بصلة ولا للخط العربي بصلة لكنني أجد نفسي أكتب منذ الصغر وكانت أمي رحمها الله من تشجعني لأن لها ذائقة خاصة حتى أنها كانت تجيد الخط . ماتت أمي ولم أحظ بونيس أشاطره مشاعري فكل الموجودين لايعيرون ذلك اهتماما

قصتي والمنتدى
أثناء تعثري برابط المنتدى في أحد الليالي تمنيت أن أنتسب إليه بعد أن تجولت فيه كثيرا في صمت . منتدى للمصريين أولى أن أسجل فيه هكذا حدثتني نفسي وأنا أسجل فيه
سجلت وتشجعت للكتابة في قاعة الخواطر وأنا بين الخجل والوجل أتردد . وقتها كنت أزور المكان ضيفا وأبتسم كثيرا عندما أقرأ الردود . أحسست أن هناك من يشاركني معنى قصدته أو من يشجعني بصدق لكني كنت أخشى المشاركة . خصوصا أني لم أعتد مناقشة في مثل هذه المواضيع.
ووقت الإجازة عندما أكون في مصر قليلا ماأكون أمام الحاسب .
لكن كرم أخلاق أعضاء المنتدى وإدارته ومشرفيه ومراقبيه كان له أثره الإيجابي على نفسي فأحسست أنهم بعض أهلي وأنه لاضير أن أتواجد وأكتب وأرد وأسمع حتى تأقلمت واندمجت .

وهنا أستاذي العزيز أغتنم الفرصة وأشكر الجميع هنا وأهمس لهم بمعلومة هامة : في مشاركاتي أنا لاأبالغ ولاأجامل بل أكتب ماأشعر به فعلا وماأراه بحق .

المنتدى بيت كبير تسود فيه علاقات الود والاحترام بين سكانه أراه فرصة كبيرة لإثراء الفكر والتطور المستمر لكل ملكاتنا . محظوظٌ من استمر 

الدكتور مصطفى جزيل الشكر والتقدير*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أحمد ناصر
> ضع أمام كل صفة من تراه من أعضاء المنتدى
> عضو ذكي
> عضو لماح
> عضو اجتماعي
> عضو مشاغب
> عضو افتقد تواجده


شكرا لك يا د. مصطفى على سؤالك
 :: 
عضو ذكي
د. مصطفى وفاضل وجيهان محمد على وناريمان ومحمد حسين و علاء زين الدين
مش مجاملة لك على فكرة
بس إختيارك للأسئلة ونوعيتها بحيث تناسب كل من سألته يثبت هذا الذكاء
فأنت عضو ذكى وزكى وكل من إخترتهم يجمعون حسن الخلق مع الذكاء

عضو لماح
ابن البلد
تقدر تقول إنه لماح جدا جدا
وبينتبه للتفاصيل الصغيرة جدا واللى ممكن تفوت على ناس كتير
وكتير جدا جدا  بيلفت نظرى لأشياء بتفوت عنى من غير ما أنتبه ليها

عضو اجتماعي
اليمامة والشاطر حسن والشحرورة ونورا وإسكندرانى وبوكى و فراشة وزيزو وعصام كابو ولولى و زيزو
والصفة دى بتحتاج ناس فطرتها سليمة وواثقين من نفسهم

عضو مشاغب
. . .... ........


عضو افتقد تواجده
عندك وقت؟
 :: 
بسنت
محمد شحاتة
محمد فاروق
دارية
الصعيدى
ديدى
مصراوية جدا
رياض المصطفاوى
د.جمال مرسى
م.على درويش
محمد نديم
حنان
أنفال
عبده باشا
نوسة
أ.عاطف هلال
إ.سيد جعيتم
ماما زوزو
محمد حسن (يراع)
أشرف المجاهد
الصاعق
حسن عبدالحليم
عز الدين
ميمو المصرى
ماتريكس
د. عادل
شودى
طارق المملوك
عصفور الشعر
حمادو
جيهان محمد على
مدام نور
محمود زايد
حسام عمر
بنت شهريار
وجدى محمود
داوداو
سوما
أخت ضابط شرطة
د.فكرى سليم
د.سلطان
الكيميائى
طائر الشرق
معتز فطين
قلب مصر
عاصم أبو ندى
سمسمة
إيمان الشامى
بنت مصرية
ريختر
وكتير قوى بس مش عايزك تزهق والله
 :: 

بس إسمح لى أضيف عضو أعتز به
صفحات العمر
عصام علم الدين
قيثارة
نوفا
د.السيد سالم
أ.سيد عطية
د.عمر
عادل الشرقاوى
سوما سوما
أ.جمال النجار
قلم رصاص
amshendy

وكل أعضاء المنتدى القدامى والجدد 
رحم الله موتاهم وشفى مرضاهم وقرب غائبهم 

وشكرا مرة أخرى لك يا د. مصطفى على هذا اللقاء الجميل
والشكر موصول لبوكى بوكى
 :f2:

----------


## nariman

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> Nariman
> 
> ناريمان في 12/9/2005 ... 
> السؤال: تُرى هل استطاعت ناريمان تحقيق هذه الأمنيات وإذا حاولت أن تكتب خاطرة مشابهة الآن هل ستكون بنفس الكلمات


ازيك يا دكتور مصطفى 

تعرف..فيه ناس تعرفني شخصيا هنا بتقولي أني على صفحات المنتدى ببقى أجرأ وبتكلم بحرية حتى عن نفسي 
يمكن يكون معاهم حق لأن الجلوس وراء شاشة ساعات بيخلينا نفتح قلوبنا منغير مانخاف حد يبص في عيونا

بالنسبة للأمنيات ..أنا من سنين حتى قبل التاريخ اللي حضرتك بتتكلم عنه كنت بتمنى وبحلم بحاجات كتير وكنت متصورة ان السعادة الحقيقية في إنك تحقق أمنيتك بكامل صورتها في خيالك
بس لما بدأت أكبر واتعرف على الحياة ومواقفها عرفت ان فيه فرق بين الحلم وتحقيقه وان مش لازم الإنسان يحقق كل أحلامه..مش مطلوب.. وانه ممكن جدا يحقق شيء عمره ما تمناه في حياته بس بعدين يقول الحمدلله ويحس قد ايه انه راضي
مش بقول اني متصالحة 100% مع نفسي او اني بطلت أتمنى..بس سقف التوقع نزلت به شوية علشان أقدر أعيش واتكيف مع حياتي ..وابقى مبسوطة

الكلام اللي حضرتك اقتبسته حققت البعض منه والباقي متأرجح مع الأحوال يوم آه ويوم لأ
لو حاكتب النهارده حيبقى كلام مختلف خالص.. حتى الإعلان عنه من وراء شاشة برضه مش حيبقى بسهولة زمان ..

أتمنى تكون اجابتي مرضية لحضرتك وأي حد يمر من هنا

أشكرك جدااا 
وحقيقي مستمتعة بحوارك هنا
 ::

----------


## فراشة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> فراشة
> كيدهن عظيم حتى بعد موتهن
> عنوان موضوع لك في قاعة فك التكشيرة
> السؤال: مارأيك في موضوع كيد المرأة، وهل توافقين على تسمية النساء بالجنس اللطيف، وما دليلك على أنهن جنس لطيف؟؟؟


حقيقي د. مصطفى اتابع آراءك دائما
لأنها تنم عن شخصية مثقفة عميقة الفكر
وكانت جميع ردودك على هذا المستوى وأعلى
اشكرك لطرح هذا السؤال لأنه سيتيح الفرصة لي لقول مابداخلي


مارأيك في موضوع كيد المرأة

كيد المرأة موجود بالفعل وليس المرأة فقط 
فالكيد ليس حكراً على جنس بعينه
*يقول تعالى في سورة الطارق:
( إِنَّهُمْ يَكِيدُونَ كَيْدًا (15) وَأَكِيدُ كَيْدًا (16) )
ولكن ترى البعض يحاول ان يلصق دائما بالمرأة كل الصفات السلبية
فيتهمونها أنهاهي السبب في خروج أدم من الجنة 
ويقارنون بين كيدها وكيد الشيطان 
مع أنه لا وجه للمقارنه
لأن كيد المرأة ذُكر من خلال سرد لقصة وعلى لسان العزيز
وكان يخاطب فئة معينة من النساء ولا ينطبق هذا على نساء العالمين
أما كيد الشيطان فذكِر في سياق مختلف
ليُطمئن الله عز وجل المؤمنين بأنهم أقوى من الشيطان بإيمانهم 
ويستطيعون التغلب عليه فكيده ضعيف بالنسبة للمؤمن
لذا فالكيد موجود في الرجال وفي النساء

* وهل توافقين على تسمية النساء بالجنس اللطيف،

ههههه مؤكد .. هو في ألطف ولا أرق مننا؟

وما دليلك على أنهن جنس لطيف؟؟؟

الأدلة كثيرة ..
1- حديث الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام
"رفقاً بالقوارير"
فما أجمله من تشبيه عندما شبه المرأة بالقارورة
فهي لاتتحمل القسوة والعنف وإذا تعرضت له 
تتهشم وتتحطم ..وإذا تحطمت القارورة لا يمكن إعادتها كما كانت
فهل أبلغ من هذا التشبيه دليلا على أنهن جنسٌ لطيف؟

2- أن الله عز وجل اختص المرأة بعاطفة الأمومة 
وهي أعظم عاطفة في الوجود 
ولم يعطِ الله عز وجل المرأة هذا الشرف إلا إذا كانت تستحقه
3- الرجل يتعامل غالبا بعقله وتتعامل المرأة بعاطفتها وبقلبها 
وهذا أكبر دليل على أن العاطفة عند المرأة بشكل عام أعلى من الرجل 
هههههه عاوز أدلة تانية؟؟

...

مرة تانية اشكرك د.مصطفى
والشكر موصول للجميلة بوكي
 :f2:

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> عادل الشرقاوي
> حدثنا عن علاقتك بالمنتدى وأعضائه


اهلاً يا دكتور سؤال ابن لذينا لغبطنى  :: 
خايف اشكر اعضاء فـ انسى اعضاء وخايف اعتب على اعضاء مش موجودين دلوقتى معانا 
علاقتى بالمنتدى مش هقول الكلام التقليدى بيتى الثانى وكده مع دى الحقيقة برضوه 
لكن علاقتى بالمنتدى علاقة الانسان بالوطن .. لان اول تجربة لى فى المنتديات كان هنا 
زيي زى اللى بيسافر اى مكان لكنه فى الاخر بيشتاق ويرجع وطنه .. احياناً بيشوف ظلم اوتجاهل 
لكنه وطنه فى الاخر الذى يعشقه وماينفعش يكرهوه لانه بالمقابل بيكون هناك افراد اخرين يحبوه ويقدروه ..
اشكرك يا دكتور مصطفى على تضمينى من ضمن الاساتذة الذين سألتهم ..
وحقيقى اسلوبك فى الحوار راقى جداً

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> zizoYzizo
> سؤال سريع ::: ماعلاقتك برزع الورد؟؟؟؟؟



ازيك يا دكتور مصطفى انا سعدت جدا بالحوار الحميل بتاعك وحقيقى كان ليا الشرف انى قابلتك فى اسكندريه فى يوم من الايام 

اما بقى سوال حضرتك فانا عايز اسالك هو انت عرفت منين موضوع رزع الورده دى  :: 

هو الموضوع انى لما بشوف ان فيه حد دخل المنتدى عندنا علشان ينزل دعايا او اعلانات مخالفه فابعت  رساله لصاحبها فبكتب الرساله واحطله فى الاخر ورده  :f:  
فبقول انى رزعتهاله  ::   على اساس انه عمل شى مخالف وبديله ورده بردو  ::  بس بدهاله كانى رميها فى وشه  ::  علشان هو داخل بهدف انه يعمل شى مخالف وهو اانه يعمل اعلان عندنا بدون علم الاداره وهنطر نجرى وراه فى القاعات علشان نشيل الاعلانات المخالفه 
فبعمل حاجتين حلوين اولا بديله الورده وارميها فى وشه علشان اقوله ارحمنا  ::  ثانيا بشيل مشاركاته وابلغ عنها وبردو برزعله الورده فى اى حته  ::  وكمان يعنى ارزعله ورده بدل مارزعه بحاجه  :: 

دى قصتى مع رزع الورد يعنى  ::  فحتى لما كنت بقول انا بعت لفلان مثلا رساله انه مينفعش ينزل اعلانات عندنا فببلغ فى الاداره واقلهم انا بعتله رساله ورزعتله الورده فى الرساله  ::  
عنيف انا  :: 
شكرا ليك يا دكتور  :f:  والله مش مرزوعه خالص دنا اجيبهالك دليفرى على كفوف الراحه  ::  
[/CENTER]

----------


## drmustafa

> ​
> 
> *
> المنتدى بيت كبير تسود فيه علاقات الود والاحترام بين سكانه أراه فرصة كبيرة لإثراء الفكر والتطور المستمر لكل ملكاتنا . محظوظٌ من استمر 
> 
> الدكتور مصطفى جزيل الشكر والتقدير*


ما أجمل هذا التعبير
كل الشكر لك شاطر حسن على إجابتك وتواجدك هنا

دمت بخير

----------


## drmustafa

> شكرا لك يا د. مصطفى على سؤالك
> 
> عضو ذكي
> د. مصطفى وفاضل وجيهان محمد على وناريمان ومحمد حسين و علاء زين الدين
> مش مجاملة لك على فكرة
> بس إختيارك للأسئلة ونوعيتها بحيث تناسب كل من سألته يثبت هذا الذكاء
> فأنت عضو ذكى وزكى وكل من إخترتهم يجمعون حسن الخلق مع الذكاء
> 
> عضو لماح
> ...


أشكرك أحمد كثيرا 
وقائمة من تفتقدهم طويلة حقا .. أشاركك افتقاد معظمهم
وأدعو الله أن ترى نشاطهم مرة أخرى في المنتدى

دمت بخير

----------


## drmustafa

> ازيك يا دكتور مصطفى 
> 
> مش بقول اني متصالحة 100% مع نفسي او اني بطلت أتمنى..بس سقف التوقع نزلت به شوية علشان أقدر أعيش واتكيف مع حياتي ..وابقى مبسوطة
> 
> 
> أشكرك جدااا 
> وحقيقي مستمتعة بحوارك هنا


كل الشكر لك أنت ناريمان 


بيت القصيد هو العبارة المختارة ... سقف توقعاتنا أو أحلامنا أو أهدافنا يجب ان يكون قابل للتحقيق

دمت بخبر

----------


## drmustafa

> مارأيك في موضوع كيد المرأة
> 
> كيد المرأة موجود بالفعل وليس المرأة فقط 
> فالكيد ليس حكراً على جنس بعينه
> *يقول تعالى في سورة الطارق:
> ( إِنَّهُمْ يَكِيدُونَ كَيْدًا (15) وَأَكِيدُ كَيْدًا (16) )
> ولكن ترى البعض يحاول ان يلصق دائما بالمرأة كل الصفات السلبية
> فيتهمونها أنهاهي السبب في خروج أدم من الجنة 
> ويقارنون بين كيدها وكيد الشيطان 
> ...


أتفق معك تماماً فلا توجد صفة ما حكر على نوع بعينه سواء الرجل أو المرأة
وأؤيدك أيضا في المقارنة بين كيد المرأة وكيد الشيطان 





> *
> 
> * وهل توافقين على تسمية النساء بالجنس اللطيف،
> 
> ههههه مؤكد .. هو في ألطف ولا أرق مننا؟
> 
> وما دليلك على أنهن جنس لطيف؟؟؟
> 
> الأدلة كثيرة ..
> ...


هنا نختلف .... 
الحديث بشير إلى أن المرأة رقيقة ناعمة قابلة للكسر بسهولة . وهذا لايعني بالضرورة أ، تكون لطيفة 
كما أني لا أفضل أن يختص جنس بعينه بصفة واسم من صفات الله تعالى وبالتالي أعترض على تسمية النساء بالجنس اللطيف وأفضل تسميتهن بالحنس الناعم أو الرقيق 
دعينا نرى هنا مايقول معجم لسان العرب

لطف (لسان العرب)
اللَّطِيف: صفة من صفات اللّه واسم من أَسمائه، وفي التنزيل العزيز: 
اللّه لطيف بعباده، وفيه: 
وهو اللطيف الخبير؛ ومعناه، 
واللّه أَعلم، الرفيق بعباده. قال أَبو عمرو: اللطيف الذي يوصل إليك أَربك في 
رِفْق، واللُّطفُ من اللّه تعالى: التوفيق والعِصمة، وقال ابن الأَثير في تفسيره: 
اللَّطِيف هو الذي اجتمع له 
الرِّفق في الفعل والعلمُ بدقائق المصالح وإيصالها إلى من قدّرها له من خلقه. يقال: 
لَطف به وله، بالفتح، يَلْطُف لُطْفاً إذا رَفَقَ به. فأَما لَطُف، بالضم، يَلْطُف 
فمعناه صغُر ودقَّ. ابن الأَعرابي: لَطف فلان يَلْطُف إذا رَفَق لُطْفاً، ويقال: 
لَطَف اللّه لك أَي أَوْصَل إليك ما تُحِب برِفْق.


رقق (لسان العرب)
الرَّقِيقُ: نقيض الغَلِيظ والثَّخِينِ.
والرِّقَّةُ: ضدُّ 
الغِلَظ؛ رَقَّ يَرِقُّ رِقَّة فهو رَقِيقٌ ورُقاقٌ وأَرَقَّه ورَقَّقه والأُنثى رَقيقةٌ ورُقاقةٌ]


شكرا لك فراشة ودمت بخير

----------


## drmustafa

> ا
> لكن علاقتى بالمنتدى علاقة الانسان بالوطن .. لان اول تجربة لى فى المنتديات كان هنا 
> زيي زى اللى بيسافر اى مكان لكنه فى الاخر بيشتاق ويرجع وطنه .. احياناً بيشوف ظلم اوتجاهل 
> لكنه وطنه فى الاخر الذى يعشقه وماينفعش يكرهوه لانه بالمقابل بيكون هناك افراد اخرين يحبوه ويقدروه ..
> اشكرك يا دكتور مصطفى على تضمينى من ضمن الاساتذة الذين سألتهم ..
> وحقيقى اسلوبك فى الحوار راقى جداً


جميل جدا ياعادل تشبيهك لعلاقتك بالمنتدى بعلاقة الإنسان بالوطن 
أسعدتني كثيرا 

كل الشكر لك أنت على تواجدك وإجابتك
دمت بخير

----------


## drmustafa

> ازيك يا دكتور مصطفى انا سعدت جدا بالحوار الحميل بتاعك وحقيقى كان ليا الشرف انى قابلتك فى اسكندريه فى يوم من الايام 
> 
> اما بقى سوال حضرتك فانا عايز اسالك هو انت عرفت منين موضوع رزع الورده دى 
> 
> هو الموضوع انى لما بشوف ان فيه حد دخل المنتدى عندنا علشان ينزل دعايا او اعلانات مخالفه فابعت  رساله لصاحبها فبكتب الرساله واحطله فى الاخر ورده  
> فبقول انى رزعتهاله   على اساس انه عمل شى مخالف وبديله ورده بردو  بس بدهاله كانى رميها فى وشه  علشان هو داخل بهدف انه يعمل شى مخالف وهو اانه يعمل اعلان عندنا بدون علم الاداره وهنطر نجرى وراه فى القاعات علشان نشيل الاعلانات المخالفه 
> فبعمل حاجتين حلوين اولا بديله الورده وارميها فى وشه علشان اقوله ارحمنا  ثانيا بشيل مشاركاته وابلغ عنها وبردو برزعله الورده فى اى حته  وكمان يعنى ارزعله ورده بدل مارزعه بحاجه 
> 
> دى قصتى مع رزع الورد يعنى  فحتى لما كنت بقول انا بعت لفلان مثلا رساله انه مينفعش ينزل اعلانات عندنا فببلغ فى الاداره واقلهم انا بعتله رساله ورزعتله الورده فى الرساله  
> ...


زيزو 
بالعكس أنا واثق تماما إنك مش عنيف على الإطلاق 

أما عرفت منين

فمنذ فترة طويلة جدا .. رأيت مشاركة مثل العبارة باللون البني في الاقتباس أعلاه مع تغيير اسم العضو بالطبع ... وعلقت العبارة بذهني لأني لم أفهمها 

وفهمتها الآن فقط 

طبعا مش حاقولك المشاركة كانت في أي قاعة ولا لمين ...حاول تعرف لوحدك 

كل الشكر لك زيزو على إجابتك وتواجدك

دمت بخير

----------


## طارق المملوك

> شكرا لك يا د. مصطفى على سؤالك
> 
> 
> عضو افتقد تواجده
> عندك وقت؟
> 
> بسنت
> محمد شحاتة
> محمد فاروق
> ...


اخى احمد بارك الله فيك
سعدت جدا اننى ما زلت على بالكم
جزاك الله خيرا و كاننى اسمع نداءك
دمت راقيا .. رقيق القلب

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ياااه انت فينك يا طارق...عودٌ أحمدُ  :f: 

بجد لك وحشة ...يللا بقى عايزينك تنورنا دايماً

معلش ي دكتور برد مش في الموضوع بس الواحد لما بيلاقي الناس الحلوة بتاعة زمان بيفرح اوي 

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## نوورا

نوورا (الشطورة)
على مر مشاركتي بالمنتدى لم أر عضوا أو عضوة اندمج في المنتدى بشكل سريع جداً مثلك (اللهم لاحسد) اشتركت في يناير 2012 وأصبحت من العضوات الشهيرات في أيام قلائل ...
السؤال  : ماذا أعجبك في المنتدى وأنت عضوة جديدة ، وما العوامل التي ساعدتك على هذا الاندماج السريع؟
 


[/quote]
*

الأستاذ الدكتور مصطفى

اولا شكرا لأنى من العشرة المختارين لطرح الأسئلة  ثانيا وده الأهم
كلام حضرتك الجميل اللى بحقى فى السؤال ربما يكرمك
اما بقى أيه لفت نظرى للأشتراك فى المنتدى اكلمك بصراحة كبيرة 
انا كل لما أجلس على الجهاز الاقى أبناء مصر
بسبب أختى نوفا وكان بيستفزنى معاركها معانا علشان تجلس هنا وتشارك
بدأت أتابع المنتدى بس كان من فترة كبيرة وكان فيه أسماء كتيرة جميلة
وعجبتنى جدا الموضوعات والردود يعنى كنت أعرفكم كلكم قبل ما اشارك فى المنتدى
ودة سبب أحساسك انى أتعودت على الجو هنا بسرعه ولم اشارك ساعتها بسبب ظروف خاصة
ومريت بمرحلة ضيق شديدة فى حياتى حاولت أخرج منها بصراحة والأستاذة شحرورة ونوفا
نصحونى بالأشتراك فى المنتدى والتفاعل معكم وفعلا وجدت
تفاعلى معكم أحسن علاج ومعرفه ناس جدد وشخصيات جديدة مهم لى ونجحت والحمد لله
وأصبح ابناء مصر مهم جدا فى حياتى باشكرك للفرصة دى وبأشكر كل الأعضاء انهم بيتحملونى

*

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> BoukyBouky
> أتوقع أن من يعد موضوعات مثل هذا الموضوع يضع الأسئلة وهو يتوقع إجابات معينة طبقا لرؤيته فيما يكتب العضو الذي توجه إليه الأسئلة ...  
> السؤال :إلى أي مدى تطابقت إجاباتي هنا مع توقعاتك، وفي حالة الاختلاف، ماذا كنت تتوقعين، ولماذا ؟؟ (سؤال ثلاثي ردا على سؤال ثلاثي)



 
بجد لازم في الاول ابدأ بشكرك د/ مصطفى على إتاحة الفرصة لنا لمشاركتك أفكارك وتحليلاتك  :f: 

الحقيقة رغم انه سؤال ثلاثي لكن ردي عليه هيكون واحد هههههههه
علشان توقعاتي لإجاباتك وصلت لنسبة 90% تقريباً 
يمكن لأنني شاركت في اغلبية تلك الموضوعات موضع الأسئلة ...ربما انا أيضاً لي نظرة تحليلية ههههههههه
لكن كان لدي امل ان تغير وجهة نظرك في موضوع "الجنس اللطيف" لكن واضح انك ماشي زيي بمبدأ "لا تراجع ولا إستسلام"  :: 

الف شكر لك حقاً ..وبالمناسبة سيستمر الموضوع حتى نهاية يوم السبت القادم ولن ينتهي اليوم وهذا لظروف الإنتخابات
في إنتظار اسكندراني للرد على السؤال الخاص به وتعقيبك عليه 
ونلتقي مع ضيف جديد في عشرة على عشرة يوم الأحد القادم ان شاء الله 

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## drmustafa

> اخى احمد بارك الله فيك
> سعدت جدا اننى ما زلت على بالكم
> جزاك الله خيرا و كاننى اسمع نداءك
> دمت راقيا .. رقيق القلب


سعيد جدا بعودتك طارق
ويارب ماتغيبش عنا تاني 

دمت بخير

----------


## drmustafa

> *الأستاذ الدكتور مصطفى
> 
> اولا شكرا لأنى من العشرة المختارين لطرح الأسئلة  ثانيا وده الأهم
> كلام حضرتك الجميل اللى بحقى فى السؤال ربما يكرمك
> اما بقى أيه لفت نظرى للأشتراك فى المنتدى اكلمك بصراحة كبيرة 
> انا كل لما أجلس على الجهاز الاقى أبناء مصر
> بسبب أختى نوفا وكان بيستفزنى معاركها معانا علشان تجلس هنا وتشارك
> بدأت أتابع المنتدى بس كان من فترة كبيرة وكان فيه أسماء كتيرة جميلة
> وعجبتنى جدا الموضوعات والردود يعنى كنت أعرفكم كلكم قبل ما اشارك فى المنتدى
> ...



سعيد جدا بتواجدك ومشاركتك هنا وفي المنتدى عموماً
ربنا يبعد عنك كل ضيق إ

تذكريني بفترة بداية اشتراكي في المنتدى كنت ايضاً في مرحلة تتسم بالضيق الشديد
ووجدت العلاج هنا بالأصدقاء والمشاركة الجميلة والحب في الله

دمت بخير

----------


## drmustafa

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]
> 
> بجد لازم في الاول ابدأ بشكرك د/ مصطفى على إتاحة الفرصة لنا لمشاركتك أفكارك وتحليلاتك 
> 
> الحقيقة رغم انه سؤال ثلاثي لكن ردي عليه هيكون واحد هههههههه
> علشان توقعاتي لإجاباتك وصلت لنسبة 90% تقريباً 
> ...


الشكر كل الشكر لك أنت بوكي على هذه الفرصة القيمة

نسبة توقع 90% كبيرة جدا يسعدني أن تحليلاتك وتوقعاتك أصابت الهدف

نأتي لموضوع الجنس اللطيف .. أشعر أن هناك مابين السطور في تعليقك 

أخشى أن أفهم خطاً 

أنا لست كارهاً للمرأة أو عدواً لها ... على العكس تماماً ... ويكفي أن ديننا أعطى للمرأة قيمة ومكانة كبيرة

وإلا لما كنت هنا في هذ الموضوع أو كان لي موضوع مشترك مع فراشة  أو  أو

كل ماهناك أني أفضل تسمية عن تسمية 

دمت بخير

----------

